# 2016 5-Series Deals



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm noticing dealers advertising well under invoice on 2016 5-series cars.

What's going on? Is there trunk money?

Could loyalty credit and USAA be added on to these deals?

Is MF .00137 on a 535 xdrive, or is it lower since they lowered the residual to 66% this month?

Any insights appreciated!


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

did you look through the september lease deals thread, which is on the first page here, before posting this? If not, its right here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=928419


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

the J-Man said:


> I'm noticing dealers advertising well under invoice on 2016 5-series cars.
> 
> What's going on? Is there trunk money?
> 
> ...


Yes, there's trunk money. The F10 5er is on clearance sale. The G30 5er goes into production in November.


----------



## kilalachick (Aug 25, 2016)

I am unaware of how much trunk money but yesterday I leased an almost fully loaded new 2016 535i for about 8800 under invoice.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

kilalachick said:


> I am unaware of how much trunk money but yesterday I leased an almost fully loaded new 2016 535i for about 8800 under invoice.


Thats would be the lowest discount I have seen posted here, if the car was:

1. 2016 model year
2. New (with new being defined as less than <100 miles, not "new car leasing on a demo")
3. Never titled

Is it a new (non demo) 535, that was never titled? If so, wow great great job! Did you have a bunch of incentives to stack with it?


----------



## kilalachick (Aug 25, 2016)

jjrandorin said:


> Thats would be the lowest discount I have seen posted here, if the car was:
> 
> 1. 2016 model year
> 2. New (with new being defined as less than <100 miles, not "new car leasing on a demo")
> ...


Yes, its a new 2016 with only 24 miles on it. Its never been titled. I literally had no incentive as this was my first lease for a bmw. This forum helped me a lot in negotiating the price.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

kilalachick said:


> Yes, its a new 2016 with only 24 miles on it. Its never been titled. I literally had no incentive as this was my first lease for a bmw. This forum helped me a lot in negotiating the price.


Wow! Great, Great job! be prepared for the flood of people asking you to PM them your dealer / CA so they can do the same :thumbup:


----------



## kilalachick (Aug 25, 2016)

haha no problem. Always here to help as others have done for me.


----------



## xerovelocity (Apr 23, 2010)

kilalachick said:


> haha no problem. Always here to help as others have done for me.


You beat almost 99% of the regular forum members in getting such an awesome deal. Great stroke of luck or just the right timing. Happy that you got an awesome deal!


----------



## xerovelocity (Apr 23, 2010)

tturedraider said:


> Yes, there's trunk money. The F10 5er is on clearance sale. The G30 5er goes into production in November.


How much? Does it vary from region to region? Any info appreciated. Your response comes with confidence so hoping to get more info :thumbup:


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

So, what price should one be looking to get on at 528 or 535 right now? I read there is trunk money, but could not find what it might be. I get USAA discount. Are they still aggressive on leasing these?


----------



## kilalachick (Aug 25, 2016)

DBV said:


> So, what price should one be looking to get on at 528 or 535 right now? I read there is trunk money, but could not find what it might be. I get USAA discount. Are they still aggressive on leasing these?


They are very aggressive at this time for the 5 series. I got the MSRP from 69040 down to 60200 with no incentives. Lease 10k/36 months.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

xerovelocity said:


> How much? Does it vary from region to region? Any info appreciated. Your response comes with confidence so hoping to get more info :thumbup:


Sorry to disappoint, but I don't know how much. Just based on the deals that dealers are advertising and making below invoice there has to be a substantial amount of trunk money.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

5-series is not typically the biggest seller. Most dealers want to take the opportunity to free up their 2016 inventory. Who knows what next month could bring, so it's best to take advantage of great residuals. 

(Not every car at every dealer has trunk money.)


----------



## xerovelocity (Apr 23, 2010)

tturedraider said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but I don't know how much. Just based on the deals that dealers are advertising and making below invoice there has to be a substantial amount of trunk money.


Gotcha!

Love that pic in your signature. Driving pleasure hahah. :thumbup:


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

kilalachick said:


> They are very aggressive at this time for the 5 series. I got the MSRP from 69040 down to 60200 with no incentives. Lease 10k/36 months.


So you paid 8800 less than msrp or less than involce. please clarify, thats a big difference.


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

Based on BMW website calculations, it looks like 5-series has a MF of .00125 for this month? 

Can somebody confirm or deny that I am correct?


----------



## kilalachick (Aug 25, 2016)

mikeriley said:


> So you paid 8800 less than msrp or less than involce. please clarify, thats a big difference.


Its from MSRP.


----------



## kilalachick (Aug 25, 2016)

the J-Man said:


> Based on BMW website calculations, it looks like 5-series has a MF of .00125 for this month?
> 
> Can somebody confirm or deny that I am correct?


I was informed it was 0.00136


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

kilalachick said:


> I was informed it was 0.00136


That's what I've read too, but all the payment calcs on the BMW site come out to exactly .00125 using a western region zip code.


----------



## faisoo (Sep 29, 2016)

Ive been shopping around in Montreal for a 535i xdrive 2016 4 year/96K lease. The best offer I've received so far is $12,000 off the price of the car ($5000 as a credit from BMW Canada and $7000 from the dealer itself). Do you guys think I could get better?


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

faisoo said:


> Ive been shopping around in Montreal for a 535i xdrive 2016 4 year/96K lease. The best offer I've received so far is $12,000 off the price of the car ($5000 as a credit from BMW Canada and $7000 from the dealer itself). Do you guys think I could get better?


Most of us are in the US so are not familiar with the prices (and money conversion) outside the US.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

AksNasZasNas said:


> I thought you couldn't get the fleet credit and the college grad credit on the same deal?


Reading through the fine print, on a BMW, yes, on a MINI, no.


----------



## m3m3m3 (Feb 23, 2006)

I read that there is a $5K option allowance on all 2016 5-series. Was anyone able to confirm that? Or what the trunk money is? Thanks!


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm not aware of an across-the board option allowance. For other models, that is listed on the BMW offers website, but does not show up for the 5 series. I'd be surprised if that were the case because the residuals are also so high. 

Trunk money depends on the dealers/cars, perhaps could add up to 5k. My deal was $4,241 below invoice last month, but that car was punched which I was told meant the dealer got an additional $2,500 in trunk money. I don't know where they got the other $1,700...


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

bagspacked said:


> Cannot forecast residuals, as others have said they make no logical sense so nobody without inside info will be able to predict them....
> 
> As for 5 series deals, there are good ones to be had, and as some others have said and based on my experience leasing an F10 550 last month, the trunk money IS car-specific, or at least dealer-specific. I would definitely go back and forth a few times to make sure you have gotten the best price - walking from a car you like based on an initial quote is not going to get you anywhere. I've had prices move by well over 100/month once I made it clear to dealers I knew what I was talking about and what a fair price was.
> 
> ...


He said from MSRP.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9854202&postcount=18

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9853904&postcount=12

He got 12.8% off of msrp.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 13, 2014)

kilalachick said:


> I am unaware of how much trunk money but yesterday I leased an almost fully loaded new 2016 535i for about 8800 under *invoice*.





kilalachick said:


> They are very aggressive at this time for the 5 series. I got the *MSRP* from 69040 down to 60200 with no incentives. Lease 10k/36 months.





kilalachick said:


> Its from *MSRP*.


Invoice and MSRP are not the same thing! You got a whole bunch of people in an uproar trying to find a better deal over a typo!


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

Squeak said:


> Invoice and MSRP are not the same thing! You got a whole bunch of people in an uproar trying to find a better deal over a typo!


Should be able to get 15% off msrp now. I was offered 13% in July from in stock cars.


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

I will add that there is a bit of a switch in leverage at some dealers. 

There are some options that are not as widely available and dealers are now holding out on profit levels. 

The best deals were probably in August, and if you are waiting you may get a good deal but not the right options and color combo. 

I'm on that boat, and dealers are unwilling to part with their 2 or 3 5-series on the lot. Your best bet is to find a dealer with a lot of stock and try to make a deal on one of their cars.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

ZoomVT said:


> I will add that there is a bit of a switch in leverage at some dealers.
> 
> There are some options that are not as widely available and dealers are now holding out on profit levels.
> 
> ...


Correct

I am looking for right color/options combo. Same dealer who offered me 13% emailed me again if I'm still interested. Just checked with other dealers who has 10-11 2016 models sitting on lots are offering 10% off right now.


----------



## jat329 (Oct 7, 2016)

BMW has been blowing out 5 series at the end of each year going back to 2014. I got a loaded 535i M Sport for $12,500 off sticker back in August of 2014. If you aren't getting at least $10,000 off, then it isn't a good deal.


----------



## jat329 (Oct 7, 2016)

mikeriley said:


> So you paid 8800 less than msrp or less than involce. please clarify, thats a big difference.


BMW has been blowing out 5 series at the end of each year going back to 2014. I got a loaded 535i M Sport for $12,500 off sticker back in August of 2014. If you aren't getting at least $10,000 off, then it isn't a good deal.


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

jat329 said:


> BMW has been blowing out 5 series at the end of each year going back to 2014. I got a loaded 535i M Sport for $12,500 off sticker back in August of 2014. If you aren't getting at least $10,000 off, then it isn't a good deal.


Before incentives? Also some what related question, what was the msrp? $12,500 for a $67,500 535i M Sport is one thing and another when it's $75,000 car. Hope that's fair to request. Thanks.


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

I have not seen them that much off msrp in the Cleveland, OH area.



jat329 said:


> BMW has been blowing out 5 series at the end of each year going back to 2014. I got a loaded 535i M Sport for $12,500 off sticker back in August of 2014. If you aren't getting at least $10,000 off, then it isn't a good deal.


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

*2014*



jat329 said:


> BMW has been blowing out 5 series at the end of each year going back to 2014. I got a loaded 535i M Sport for $12,500 off sticker back in August of 2014. If you aren't getting at least $10,000 off, then it isn't a good deal.


2014 is not 2016.....


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

jat329 said:


> BMW has been blowing out 5 series at the end of each year going back to 2014. I got a loaded 535i M Sport for $12,500 off sticker back in August of 2014. If you aren't getting at least $10,000 off, then it isn't a good deal.


Its posts like these (and the other person who said they got 8k off under invoice, when in fact it was 8k off under MSRP, which is a MONSTROUS difference) that give people the wrong impression when they talk to their dealer.

Someone is going to go to their dealer and say I want 10k off this car, and the dealer is going to throw their hands up in exasperation, because the persons justification is going to be "I read it online on bimmerfest".

This is why a lot of dealers will tell people " dont believe everything you read online".

Now, I am not saying this poster is lying. What I am saying is, even if this poster produced the contract showing these numbers, we would either find one or more of the following:

1. There were extenuating circumstances on their purchase

2. There might be a little exaggeration in the amount of discount portrayed.

3. The car could have been a demo unit, or an aging car, etc.

So, even if the deal is 100 percent true (again, I am NOT saying this poster is lying), it is not something that "everyone" could "reasonably" attain, so posting something like " if you dont get 10k off its not a good deal" is doing the community a dis service.

It just makes people "chase the unicorn", as it were, when what they should be doing is calculating the invoice, looking at available discounts and trying to get a fair deal on the car they want.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

^^^^ Well put. We received an extremely good deal on our 2016 550xi Individual from a well known SoCal sponsor, but there were indeed a stack-up of extenuating circumstances, market conditions, and well, just plain luck that presented a deal that isn't repeatable - or anything near it.

Out of consideration to the CA and our BF community, I did not and will not post the details of the deal on this $88K MSRP unicorn.


----------



## Yinzer (Jul 21, 2014)

My msrp in Nov 14 was 70k and with incentives got down to 63xxx. If i was buying again now, id want 10k off.


----------



## xerovelocity (Apr 23, 2010)

I am speaking to a couple of dealers in SoCal. The hard part is finding the properly equipped F10 with the options and color I would get. Still having to make small compromises I am ok with given some good deals. 

What should be a reasonable offer for me to make to a dealer. The best so far I have been offered $1500 below invoice (no incentives) on the cars on the lot. These are close to $67-$68k well equipped cars. 

These offers are nowhere near the deals I have seen on the forums, and i am considering contacting a forum sponsor. 

Any suggestions on how much off MSRP I should be shooting for? This thread has been around for a while and October seems different now with the G30 almost blowing the F10 out of water in terms of design, tech, engines and weight


----------



## LivinSD (Dec 10, 2007)

what do you mean "considering" contacting a board sponsor.???:

Just contact Greg Poland @ Pacific BMW and/or John Schafer (forget which dealer he is) and be done with it. You'll get awesome pricing, great service and no games. Plus you support the guys that make this forum happen. 

I never understand why people use the site to shop, and shop and shop, but don't buy from the Greg or John, end up getting screwed, then come here and complain, all because they had some weird hang up about contacting the sponsors. It's just silly. 

I've personally bought my 2015 535 from Greg (my 7th BMW) and had such a great experience I've referred other personal friends to him that also have had a great experience.


----------



## xerovelocity (Apr 23, 2010)

Wasn't complaining man. 

Just seeking some advice based on what people have paid recently. We are talking about F10 which cannot be custom ordered anymore, so it is tough to find a dealership with the right car AND CAs like Greg and Jon. No brainier if I was placing a custom order which I have done in the past.

It almost feels like buying a CPO, you like the car you are stuck with that dealer.


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

Yeah as others have said you are fighting against availability. I would just suggest that you could still talk to Greg about a trade. It might seem like you are gonna have to pay 2x markups so it would be a worse deal, but he could probably trade something much easier to move if he knows he'll sell you the F10. You might not be in that bad shape when all is said and done....


----------



## dumeelp (Oct 1, 2016)

Start with this 2016's - http://www.bmwconcord.com/new/BMW/2016-BMW-535i-7e2452d50a0e0adf001605dee4a3acc6.htm & http://www.bmwconcord.com/new/BMW/2016-BMW-535i-4c20b9ff0a0e0ae7308e83ec781b11c0.htm - 8000 off of 64k or 68K . They *don't* seem to be pricing on %age basis....This is something available on their website without any negotiation. You can negotiate further on this to get better rates and if you don't like the options/color, show this to your dealer and ask them to beat it by a reasonable amount.


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

A couple of things have changed the dynamics of the 2016 5er inventory and the availability of deals.

First, BMW moved up end of production - at least thats what I was told back in mid September, and it seems to be true. I believe a couple of cars are trickling in, but back in mid september there were a handful of production slots available for order. So, there is not the glut of inventory that people expected it to be and I think thats reflected in the fact the September and October incentives were worse than back in August. I am not so sure Nov/Dec will be much better.

Second, the change in maintenance on the 2017s has had an impact on people hurrying to get the 2016 instead. This has accelerated the sales of 2016s to the point were inventory is not what, at least, I thought would be available. This is more notorious in the options and color combinations available. 

What this means is that there are not many dealers with a lot of inventory, and the inventory they have has limited options and color combos - they are still hungry to move them, but if you are looking for a specific build then you dont have the leverage that we expected to have. My advice is that if you find the right build that you work a deal now - I have seen 10 cars that fit my build evaporate in the last 5 days in a very wide range of dealerships. Anecdotally, it seems the inventory is smaller on xDrive vehicles and there are still more RWD 5ers available.


----------



## Yinzer (Jul 21, 2014)

xerovelocity said:


> Wasn't complaining man.
> 
> Just seeking some advice based on what people have paid recently. We are talking about F10 which cannot be custom ordered anymore, so it is tough to find a dealership with the right car AND CAs like Greg and Jon. No brainier if I was placing a custom order which I have done in the past.
> 
> It almost feels like buying a CPO, you like the car you are stuck with that dealer.


If your in Cali your doing yourself a disservice by not reaching out to either Jon or Greg.


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

If you are in the market for one of these 2016 5ers then you better make a move. Since my last post I went and picked one up (awesome car, good deal), but the takeaway was that 3 more cars (i considered) were gone. This is a high volume dealer so its understandable but it also had one of the largest inventories of 535s i had seen. All thats left is black or white exterior (maybe 1 or 2 grays), and black or (a couple of) venetian beige. Fairly basic with just ZCW, some have ZPP - and a few standalone options, but limited stock with ZDA. 

Dont go by the website listing, lot of cars sold but not delivered and still showing. I have no incentive to rush you through but i waited and lost out on my first few options, still got the car i wanted (with a couple of extra options I dont really need but whatever), and the right color combo. I didnt have much leverage and still got a good deal (>$2500 under invoice + pull ahead under water), but slim pickings. 

I had a plan to wait until November, and there may be great deals to be had if you dont mind compromising on a few thing. Just another data point for those looking.


----------



## m3m3m3 (Feb 23, 2006)

ZoomVT said:


> If you are in the market for one of these 2016 5ers then you better make a move. Since my last post I went and picked one up (awesome car, good deal), but the takeaway was that 3 more cars (i considered) were gone. This is a high volume dealer so its understandable but it also had one of the largest inventories of 535s i had seen. All thats left is black or white exterior (maybe 1 or 2 grays), and black or (a couple of) venetian beige. Fairly basic with just ZCW, some have ZPP - and a few standalone options, but limited stock with ZDA.
> 
> Dont go by the website listing, lot of cars sold but not delivered and still showing. I have no incentive to rush you through but i waited and lost out on my first few options, still got the car i wanted (with a couple of extra options I dont really need but whatever), and the right color combo. I didnt have much leverage and still got a good deal (>$2500 under invoice + pull ahead under water), but slim pickings.
> 
> I had a plan to wait until November, and there may be great deals to be had if you dont mind compromising on a few thing. Just another data point for those looking.


How much of your discount was incentives? was it just $1000 loyalty?


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

m3m3m3 said:


> How much of your discount was incentives? was it just $1000 loyalty?


Yes, just the $1k loyalty.

Not counted are the lease end charges that were waived on top of the good deal in the 5er.

In the end I was pretty happy with the deal. If I didn't have a terrible pull ahead vehicle I probably could have squeezed a better deal but no other dealer was willing to take my car.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

ZoomVT said:


> Yes, just the $1k loyalty.
> 
> Not counted are the lease end charges that were waived on top of the good deal in the 5er.
> 
> In the end I was pretty happy with the deal. If I didn't have a terrible pull ahead vehicle I probably could have squeezed a better deal but no other dealer was willing to take my car.


Are you willing to share msrp and selling price?


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

I was asked not to disclose exact particulars of the deal, which I thought was fair.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

ZoomVT said:


> I was asked not to disclose exact particulars of the deal, which I thought was fair.


By dealer? There is nothing secret in the msrp and selling price.

Btw I'm getting 13.5% off of msrp without any incentives...adding loyalty of $1000 make it 15%.


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

Infosec said:


> By dealer? There is nothing secret in the msrp and selling price.
> 
> Btw I'm getting 13.5% off of msrp without any incentives...adding loyalty of $1000 make it 15%.


It's a typical request from sponsors doing skinny deals.

That's as good of a deal as I have seen on a non-demo vehicle. Don't walk, run and take it. I would just keep an eye on inception fees like doc fee, cleaning fee, dmv fees, etc. If they are reasonable then just sign and drive!


----------



## xerovelocity (Apr 23, 2010)

Infosec said:


> By dealer? There is nothing secret in the msrp and selling price.
> 
> Btw I'm getting 13.5% off of msrp without any incentives...adding loyalty of $1000 make it 15%.


How many miles? I guess this is a new car?

Would you mind sharing the MSRP only, that should not be a secret


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

xerovelocity said:


> How many miles? I guess this is a new car?
> 
> Would you mind sharing the MSRP only, that should not be a secret


9 miles

MSRP ----------------------------------$ 66,620-
Sales price: 13% off ----------------- $57,960-

This is 2016 535i from BMW concord.

Another dealer in Boise ID, offered 10.5% on 63,300 MSRP. Build date on this car is 11/15.

I haven't decided to move fwd with it yet. I like few changes e.g remote parking in G30, that I can use with my X5 in tight garage next year same time, I can easily get 10% on G30.


----------



## xerovelocity (Apr 23, 2010)

Infosec said:


> 9 miles
> 
> MSRP ----------------------------------$ 66,620-
> Sales price: 13% off ----------------- $57,960-
> ...


Thanks mate! Seems like an awesome deal. I am waiting for a forum sponsor to get back to me and hope I can get a good deal as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

xerovelocity said:


> Thanks mate! Seems like an awesome deal. I am waiting for a forum sponsor to get back to me and hope I can get a good deal as well. :thumbup:


No worries, should be able to get close to 15% if he is volume dealer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

Anyone located in PNW?


----------



## jweek (Apr 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone located in PNW?


No, I'm located in Reno, NV but would be willing to make the drive for the right deal - dealer here is sticking to MSRP on all 2016 5 series. Looking for a white or silver 535i xdrive with non-black interior, cold weather, premium and driver assist as a minimum and have a 2013 535 i xdrive with 38k miles and in service date of 04/13 for trade. Not looking for a lease.


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

MSRP? Really?


----------



## yahyahs8440 (Oct 12, 2016)

Not in the pnw but if you have a good deal on a 2016 340 and are able to ship-i am all ears.


----------

